# BEST / WORST Off-Site Hotels - GRAND TALLY



## uncucla

I am going to WDW in late August and will be staying at the Polynesian for 7 nights/8 days (great deal with Fairy Tale Special).  However, we needed a hotel for 2 nights prior.  Came across the great thread - BEST Offsite hotel experience / WORST offsite experience - that has been running from June 2002 to present and currently has 193 postings.  Being a researcher, I was interested in knowing which hotels were cited most in each category.  I'm initiating this new thread so the tally will not be lost in the 13 pages in the previous posting.  

Sorry, but I am assumming some of these Hotels named are the same, but the posting authors used the wrong name - 

BEST HOTELS	VOTES
Marriott Orl. World Ctr	11
Sheraton Vistana Villages	9
Holiday Inn Family Suites	7
Hard Rock Hotel	5 (Universal)
Wyndham Palace	5
Marriott Grande Vista	5
SpringHill Suites LBV/Lake Bryan	5
Hyatt Cypress Gardens	4 (HR Grand Cypress?)
Tropical Palms Fun Suites	4
Vistana Resort	4
Holiday Inn  Universal	3
Doubletree Castle  I-Drive	3
Marriott Cypress Harbor	3
Courtyard Downtown Disney	3
Days Inn  MG East / Old Town	3
Red Horse Inn (was Universal Inn)	2
Marriott Royal Palms	2
Royal Plaza	2
Radisson Parkway Resort	2
Sheraton Four Points - 192	2
Comfort Inn LBV	2
Cypress Point Grande Villas	2
Doubletree Suites DTD	2
Grosvenor Downtown Disney	2
Hilton Downtown Disney	2
Orange Lake Country Club	2
Residence Inn  LBV	2
Caribe Royale	2
Fairfield Inn Cypress Palms	2
Hilton Grand Vac.Club World	2
Holiday Inn MainGt East	2
Summer Bay Resort	2
Embassy Suites  I Drive	2
Quality Suites MainGt East	2

WORST HOTELS	VOTES
Comfort Inn LBV	8
Days Suites Maingate	4
Holiday Inn Sunspree	4
Quality Inn Plaza  I Drive	4
Ramada Ltd. Resorts  I-Drive	4
Ramada Ltd.  192	4
Rodeway Inn  Irlo Bronson 	3
Apollo	2
Best Western  (w. Lake)	2
Days Inn Suites - Kissimmee	2
Gateway Inn  I-Drive	2
Gator Motel	2
Hilton Downtown Disney	2
Howard Johnson MainGt. West	2
Quality Suites MainGt East	2
Renaissance World Gate	2
Travel Lodge MainGt East	2
Westgate Villas	2
Westgate Lake Resort	2
Wyndham Palace	2

OTHER HOTELS LISTED (ONCE) -
BEST HOTELS
Adams Mark Florida Mall
Best Western  LBV
Clarion Suites MainGt - LBV
Country Inn & Suites - LBV
Courtyard  Lake Bryan
Courtyard Marriott Village
Crowne Plaza Universal (new)
Doubletree Villas MainGt
Fairfield Inn Lake Bryan
Hampton Inn  MainGt West
Hawthorne Suites Universal
Hawthorne Suites Airport
Homewood Suites
Hyatt Orlando Airport
Larsons Inn
Omni Rosen
Peabody Hotel  I Drive
Portofino Bay - Universal
Quality Inn  I Drive
Renaissance Hotel 
Radisson Barcelo  I Drive
Radisson Inn  Maingate
Radisson  Universal
Ramada Inn  MainGt West
Royal Pacific  Universal
Residence Inn Sand Lake
Residence Inn  Seaworld
Ron Jon
Sheraton Safari
Silver Lake Resort
The Palms (TP Fun Sts same?)
WDW Swan
Westgate Lakes Resort
Westgate Vacation Villas
Wyndham Orlando
Wyndham Palms

DISHONORABLE MENTION (ONCE) - 
WORST HOTELS
AmeriHost  192
AmPak Universal Inn
Best Western Kissimmee
Best Western  W. Irlo Bronson
Comfort Suites MainGt East
Days Inn Splendid China
Days Inn Florida Mall
Days Inn Maingate East
Days Inn Orlando Lakeside
Days Inn - 192
Delta Orlando Resort
Doubletree SuitesHotel Plaza Blvd
Embassy Resort
Holiday Inn Maingate East
Holiday Inn Family Suites
Holiday Inn  I-Drive
Homewood LBV
Hyatt Regency Kissimmee
Hyatt Orlando
Knights Inn  192
Magic Castle
Motel 6 Old Town
97 Inns of America
Parc Corniche
Parkway Motel  192
Quality Inn Cecile
Ramada Fountain Park
Ramada Airport
Rosen Centre
Royal Plaza
Sheraton Safari
Silver Lake Resort
Sleep Inn
Super 8 Maingate West

Sorry the post was so long...I need to learn how to enhance the list into column style to make it shorter - I did this in a table at home and it is very easy to read.
I think this shows that the lower cost hotels are not as highly rated.  There were a few posters that were realistic and said "what do you expect for $30ish a night!"  I would say that if you are not willing to pay at least $55/night, then don't expect the Taj Mahal.
Keep the responses coming.  The previous thread has certainly helped in my research of hotels (HIFS, MOWC, or Vistana Villages).


----------



## dg39

Hey, thanks so much for taking the time to make this list. While I know these are just personal opinions, this is  great list to have. I was 1 who commented on MOWC & I'm soooo glad it made no.1. It really is a great, big, beautiful resort. I'll be there soon, and I can't wait.


----------



## safetymom

Great idea.  Courtyard Lake Bryan is the same as Courtyard Marriott Village in your other hotels section.


----------



## Katies Dad

Thanks for doing that, we are staying at Vistana Villages in 6 weeks, am glad it is nice and high up the list.

Phil


----------



## Robinrs

*Awesome, uncucla!! Thank you!

Wow, I started that thread based on the review area of "tripadvisor.com" a sort of way to help people who were considering a new hotel to see a Plus or Minus review of thier choice. 

It makes me feel so good to see it's helped so many, including myself, because I chose the Vistana Villages due mostly to the reviews on that post. And, as most know, I was very pleased!

Again, thanks for the compilation, I, too, and a research fanatic and this is so much easier to check than the current thread!
*


----------



## disneysteve

Interesting how many hotels appear on both lists - best and worst.

The bottom line is that it depends on what you are looking for and what your priorities are when you travel. Also, it is possible to have a great experience at a 1 star hotel or a lousy experience at a 5 star resort.

Thanks for compiling all of the responses.

Steve


----------



## wdisneelvr

I wish there was a way to keep this at the top of the Orlando Hotels board. 

It has great information, and is very handy when trying to find a hotel outside of disney.

Thanks for compiling the best/worst results!!!


----------



## JenniferW

Cool list!

Jenn


----------



## MandaMom

thanks for taking the time to compile the list.

It is very easy to read even in the exsisting format.

MandaMom


----------



## PattiPB

Just bumping, because this is such a GREAT resource for us all!!!

Patti


----------



## kilee

Wow, great list.  I did find it interesting that many of the hotels would have as many good results as bad.


----------



## spiceycat

where is this list and how do we post to it?

I happen to love Universal Royal Pacific - they treated us wonderfully!!!

alot of those were not hotels but timeshares.


----------



## tinkerjen

I am very worried I made ressis for Howard Johnson Plaza resort\confernce center for 3 nights and I have asked anyone if they had stayed there and I am not getting and input. Then I looked at youor list and didn't see it anywhere there either. It seems like you know alot about hotels could you help me out??
It likes very nice online but looks could fool. I went for the name HOJO I have stayed in them other places. Thank you for your help.I am just a worry wart says DH I just need to know if it is clean.{Would rather be staying on-site!!}


----------



## Robinrs

> _Originally posted by wdisneelvr _
> *I wish there was a way to keep this at the top of the Orlando Hotels board.
> 
> *


* 

 DONE!! *


----------



## Alicnwondrln

i read a great trip report about someone staying at Vistanna Villages and heard it was great


----------



## WIcruizer

I think we're forgetting a hidden gem- the Wyndham Summerfield Suites- LBV.  If you know where the Sheraton Safari is, it's about another block down.  Just steps from Disney Village.  Lots of restaurants close by...and a supermarket.  Yet very quiet with a nice pool.  Best of all, we were upgraded at no charge to a two bedroom suite....all for $59 a night.  We've been to WDW many, many times.  That was the best VALUE we ever had.  I will grant you Vistanna and a few others are nicer, but for $59 Summerfield LBV was nicer than the mods on-site.


----------



## LTMC

I'm concerned about my current reservations at the Renaissance Worldgate in Kissimmee.  On tripadvisor.com the comments were pretty good.  We aren't going to be at the hotel much - but I would like something clean.  I also liked the comments on a back route to Disney that many said was a plus. 
Any comments or tips would be helpful!!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jersey shark

The list was a great idea, however the survey is rendered somewhat obsolete by the opening this past summer of two spectacular off-Disney hotels....the Ritz Carlton and the JW Marriott Orlando.  The two gems join the Grand Cypress Hyatt and the Marriott Orlando World Center as the most exclusive hotels in the Orlando area.  The Peabody gets an honorable mention.

Of course if you must have a 2 bed/2bath villa, that's another story but any Marriott villa and Sheraton Vistana seem to be the names to trust.


----------



## Astrid

Great list - thank you! 

Brilliant to see the Marriot World Center at the top as that's where we're staying in December.

However, it just goes to prove how differently people feel about things as we've stayed at the Comfort Inn LBV twice in the past and loved it!!

Astrid


----------



## pmcpmc

MARRIOT AT THE AIRPORT THROUGH HERTZ $29/NIGHT
OMNI ROSEN ON INTERNATIONAL DRIVE $29/NIGHT THRU QUALITY INN AT MIDNIGHT


----------



## JOANNMO3

When we went to Disney 2 years ago we did 5 nights at the Poly and 2 nights at the HIFS. We loved the Polynesian, but the kids were ready to stop walking and play at the HIFS. We had the best trip. 
Thank you for all the great information. JOANN in NC


----------



## tooyellow313

> _Originally posted by LTMC _
> *   I'm concerned about my current reservations at the Renaissance Worldgate in Kissimmee.  On tripadvisor.com the comments were pretty good.  We aren't going to be at the hotel much - but I would like something clean.  I also liked the comments on a back route to Disney that many said was a plus.
> Any comments or tips would be helpful!!  Thanks in advance. *




hi i have stayed there, it is clean, and located on 192 right hand side when you get off of I4east.  our only dislike was that it was huge!!!  something like 12 floors, and a bit confusing at first.  it has a beautiful pool area, and spa. it was a little hard to spot, because it is tucked behind a gift shop.  but it is very close to wdw, animal kingdom, and mgm.  it does not include a free breakfast, and i think that saves you some $$$ when you are going to the parks.  i would stay there again, but i really like to try new places.  hope u like it. kim


----------



## soccerchick

Thank you so much for doing this!  I just saw the other thread today while researching for a stay by Sea World.


----------



## JesNJakesMom

What a great list!!! Just to let you know, though, Doubletree Suites DTD (in your best list) is the same as Double Tree Suites - Hotel Plaza Blvd. (in your dishonorable mention list).

We stay at the Double Tree Guest Suites in Downtown Disney every year now. They have an awesome location and a great staff! There pools could use some revamping/theming, maybe, but otherwise for the room type and cost there is nowhere else in Disney for us!


----------



## spiceycat

these are the ones that I have stayed at

Best off-site (non WDW property) - hotels only
Universal's Royal Pacific
Renaissance Orlando Resort at SeaWorld

Worst off-site hotels
Motel 6
Wynham Inn in Kissimmee
Sheraton (now a LaQunita) in Kissimmee
Hotel Royal Plaza



Best off-site timeshares
Marriott's Grande Vista Resort
Hilton Grand Vacation CLub at SeaWorld

Worst off-site timeshares
Westgate Villa in Kissimmee
Westgate Lakes in Orlando


----------



## TraderAsh

Okay folks We are going to WDW with five people 1 adult 2 teens and 2 kids...  had our hearts set on staying onsite but the price is just too high and we would rather spend our money in the parks... I stayed at the hotel royal plaza quite some time ago ( 9 yrs)  and it was okay from what I remember. yet, I am hearing bad reviews... What we would like in a hotel is adequite space for 5 (we dont mind being a tiny bit cramped), complimentary transportation, some excitement... close to the action... maybe one very near DTD for instance..  a theme is great but thats negotiable aslong as the placehas a nice vibe... please help us out!


----------



## JesNJakesMom

TraderAsh, the DoubleTree Guest Suites is an awesome hotel. Not so much in "theme" but a nice, clean afordable all suite hotel. And, it's location can't be beat! (for off site anyway). It is walking distance to Downtown Disney / Pleasure Island. I don't think any of the closer hotels have "comfortable" rooms for 5 people, at least for these prices.

They have a pool, jacuzzi, work out room, pool bar, arcade & I think they may still do movies at night for the kids. Go to www.doubletreeguestsuites.com and check it out for yourself.

There is one bedroom with two double beds and doors to separate it from the living area with a pull-out sofa in the living area. There is a mini kitchen - small fridge, micro, sink & storage.  And, a huge bathroom.

We are staying there in a few days. I got a rate of $129 per night for 2 adults, 2 kids with breakfast included for all 4 people. I see on there internet site a rate for $118 (no breakfast though).


----------



## TraderAsh

Looks really nice... thanks so much for reccomending it... what made it a good hotel for you? How is the transportation? How long is the walk to Downtown Disney? I am seriously considering this place allthough its almost as expensive as Port Orleans but lots more rooms... good value...but ive heard some iffy reviews


----------



## JesNJakesMom

We've always had a car. I see their transportation van outside quite often though. I guess they stop at a few other hotels in that area before going to the parks so you must leave yourself plenty of time to get there.

The walk to DTD is only a few blocks. For us adults it's no problem our little one want's to get carried about 1/2 way there. We walked home from the House of Blues after a concert last year and it was a great walk -- sidewalks all the way.

I guess the reasons we love this hotel (other than it's location to DTD) is the staff there is always so friendly and helpful, it is very clean and, of course, the amount of space we get. With 2 little ones who go to bed quite early, it's nice to be able to stay up and watch TV with the lights on and sound up!

One year we got there and it was cold (for Florida) and the heat in our room didn't work. I called the front desk and someone was up fixing our problem within minutes. They gave us a comp. breakfast the next morning and we never had another problem.

As for the price, I always will book my room for whatever price they offer, just to make sure I'll have a place to stay. Then over the next few months I check out internet prices and call the hotel rese line to ask for specials. When one comes out I change my rese to the new price/package. I have never paid more than $129 per night with 4 people in the room (this year it includes breakfast for everyone). They have never given me a hard time with switching my reservations around - and believe me I do it frequently. This year it took me 4 times before I was satisfied with my price. We have only gone in November or February though so pricing during other months may be higher or harder to get?

Everyone has diferent needs from their hotel, so I understand just because it works great for us it doesn't make it perfect for everyone else. For us on-site is too expensive for a "hotel room" when we can be so close for less $$ and more space. I know I'm not going to get what I want for under $100 per night.

Hope you enjoy your trip! We are off in 42 more hours


----------



## Rippington'sFan

Has anybody stayed off-site at the Radisson Resort Parkway lately? I see mostly good reviews but some not so good reviews.
 Any opinions?


----------



## trola2

We had a fabulous stay at the Doubletree Suites at DTD this weekend.  Much nicer than when we switched over to POP Century.  The staff were very accomodating.  I had a sick child and they were helpful to bring me crackers, sprite, etc.  They left balloons and cookies for my daughter who celebrated a birthday and give her little extra toys as well.  Everyone knew her name and watched to wish her happy birthday.  It was very wonderful.  The housekeeper even wrote us a thank you note for her tip which I thought was very nice.  I would definitely stay there again in a heartbeat.  OH and we used the bus service and it was fine.  BEtter than what we experienced when we moved to POP!


----------



## Blondiex46

what about the Clarion Universal, any feedback on that one?
Thanks


----------



## Rhonda922

I keep reading very good reviews about the Sheraton Vistana Villas but isn't that a timeshare property?  I was thinking about staying there but I don't want to be annoyed by people asking me to attend a timeshare presentation.  I really don't like attending them.  For anyone who has stayed there, do they bother you about attending these presentations?


----------



## Deb T.

All I can say is WOW!!!     Thank you for compiling that list!


----------



## dpratt68

We are looking forward to an upcoming stay at the Holiday Inn Family suites.  We are getting a 2 bedroom kids with pullout  sofa sleeps 7 for $103/night with the Entertainment book discount.  Everybody gets a free breakfast and the kids eat free all day.  They do offer transportaion as well but we rented a vehicle.  I hope it is as wonderful as they say!!!!


----------



## Muziqal

Just wondering if someone could share with me why they Didn't like Comfort Inn Lake Buena Vista (I see that it has the most votes for 'worst hotel'?). While I was a CM, I heard great things about it?

What's so bad about it...'cause I'm planning on booking for May 7 - 24, 2004!

Please help

Thanks - Levon


----------



## zaxmom

dpratt, expect a tight fit with 7 in the HIFS. They have a lot of beds, but the rooms are pretty small. I am glad you rented a car, the transportation is not that great.


----------



## momof3disneyholics

Trust me on this one, whatever you do, DON'T stay at the Knights Inn on 192. We're talking bugs, holes in sheets, nasty bathrooms etc. I posted a thread back in Jan. about this. I rather sleep in a dumpster than take my family back there!


----------



## anne1125

In regard to Vistana ( or any timeshare) you have every right to say no thank you.


----------



## mother moto

I noticed the Embassy on the dishonorable list. Any Idea why? This is not the warm fuzzy feeling I should be getting for the trip.hmmmmmm.  We have 7 days there on the ground floor pool side. should I make a change?


----------



## gigi1313

any input on this hotel?  travelocity offered a good rate, so a friend is considering it...
thanks in advance


----------



## safetymom

I would take any results you find here with a grain of salt.  People are more likely to post if they had a bad experience.  Many people had great experiences but they didn't post.  

I wouldn't base my stay on these results.


----------



## disneysteve

> _Originally posted by safetymom _
> *I would take any results you find here with a grain of salt.  People are more likely to post if they had a bad experience.  Many people had great experiences but they didn't post.
> 
> I wouldn't base my stay on these results. *



I think there is some truth to this. Unhappy guests tend to complain. Happy guests don't usually say much.

What I do when I read reviews is to focus on exactly what people complained about. Sometimes, the things they didn't like are things that we do like. For example, one person may complain that there were a lot of kids at the pool. Well, since we have a young child, going to a hotel where there will be other kids her age might be a positive for us. Another person may complain that the view from the rooms is lousy. Personally, I couldn't care less what the view was as long as the room was clean and comfortable and the rate was good. This works in reverse too. Someone may post that the hotel had a really good bar and great live music. Those two things would steer me away from that hotel.

I've read lots of negative reviews for hotels that we were quite happy with. You just need to know your own likes and dislikes and priorities and evaluate the reviews accordingly. So I wouldn't totally ignore other people's reviews. Just use them appropriately.


----------



## fairytinkerbell

I booked Hawthorn Suites tonite 8303 Palm Pkwy in Lake Buena Vista ,

and I am wondering how good this hotel is... did anyone stay here?

How was the location to the parks? close, far??

Also, how was the "full hot breakfast?" they say they have a buffet w/ eggs, sausages, hashbrowns, etc..  was it good? 

Any info is helpful!


----------



## tednvon

You will love it...all the work you have put in these boards will pay off!!!

Now Relax and get ready for a great time...


----------



## susie6505

My husband has to be at Universal Studios for more than 8 weeks to do some work, and my son and I will be joining him over Columbus Day weekend. I need to book a hotel for a couple of days, and found a $35.00 rate at the Quality Inn & Suites Univ Studios. I want to book it, but I would like some feedback on the hotel. Can someone give me some information about.  Here is the address: Quality Inn & Suites @ Universal Studios; 5635 Windhover Drive , Orlando, FL, US, 32819

Any help would be great. If this is not a nice place, any suggestions for around $60.00!
:thewave:


----------



## endkaos

Just what I was looking for ....THANK YOU!


----------



## paigevz

We stayed at Holiday Inn Sunspree.............yuck!  It was one of those free ticket deals, though, so we got our money's worth, but did we ever hate the room!  It made us absolutely KNOW we are always staying on-site from here on!

We also stayed at Royal Pacific.  It was nice .... great location, great Express pass privileges for Universal and IOA and very, very friendly staff.  They didn't do anything special for our son for his bday, though, his first ever away from home, and only offered to makea cake for $50.  We drove to find a bakery, instead, and finally came to a panaderia, where we got a lovely pineapple cake for $7, and used decorations I'd already brought (spiderman) to make it "his".  However, if we couldn't speak spanish, we'd  never have made ourselves understood.........they kept the cakes in the back in a cooler.  I thought Royal Pacific should've offered SOMETHING.......if not for free then at least for a reasonable price.  Like the other poster said about someone sending a cookie and balloon bouquet up.  Also, one day there was a flea in the bathroom.  I asked at the desk, and they do allow pets in all Universal hotels, and I guess the rooms aren't restricted, so that's something to think about!

We are happy to see Hard Rock towards the top of the list, as that is what we are going to try for our next Universal trip.  I think the Express pass you get for staying on site there is a major incentive!


----------



## disneysteve

I posted to the best/worst thread a while back, but we just got home today from our most recent visit and I have to update my best recommendation.

We just spent a week at the Orbit One Vacation Villas on Entry Point Blvd. and 192 in Kissimmee. It is an RCI timeshare resort. We booked through SkyAuction and paid a total of $261 for the week, just over $37/nite! We had a 25 x 40 foot 2-bedroom, 2-bath condo with a full kitchen that looked practically new, a nice glass-top dining table for 6, living room with sofa bed and love seat and 27" tv, bedroom with 2 twins, tv and stereo, master bedroom with king, tv, safe, master bath with large jacuzzi tub, screened in patio, washer and dryer. The complex has all types of sports courts - even raquetball. 2 pools. And lots of scheduled activities each day.

If you are looking for a great place and a tremendous value, head over to skyauction and grab a week here.


----------



## clearancequeenie

we have reservations at the Days inn in Old Town. we got the room with 3 beds , living room and kitchen.> Anyone stay there .. We are going to Universal i know its further away but I like the deal we got with Old Town plus we have friends in kissamee


----------



## MTMom

Thx uncucla for doing the tally, what a fabulous piece of research.  I read the initial 13 page thread about best/worst and thought that it needed tallying.  Well, anyway, from out of all of this I finally decided on the Marriott Orlando World Center for our pre-cruise, off-site hotel stay and am very satisfied that I made a good decision.  No worries!


----------



## we3are1

Is there anyway you can add a cost range for these hotels.  We are looking for one of the nicest cheapest places to stay.  LOL can you actually find that?  Oh well I hope so.


----------



## bill'sdj

Thank you so much for compiling this list.  I have spent endless hours online looking for reviews, etc... for off-site hotels.  I know I can generally trust the opinions of those who frequent these boards and are not afraid to voice their opinions.  Have stayed on-site four out of five trips, one off-site at HOJO Maingate on Irlo Bronson was a disaster.  Taking four children, grandchildren, large group next year.  Need to stay off-site for party of 12 with frig/micro.  Thanks again for your help!
Debbie


----------



## soccermom5

please help quick !! westgate resorts 1000.00 7 days   awesome villas but with 5 children im just looking to  to lay my head down at night my dad suggested days suites in old town can get for 472.. how bad is this place my dad says its nice but how nice could it be for under 500 for 7 days   Help


----------



## disneysteve

soccermom5 said:
			
		

> please help quick !! westgate resorts 1000.00 7 days   awesome villas but with 5 children im just looking to  to lay my head down at night my dad suggested days suites in old town can get for 472.. how bad is this place my dad says its nice but how nice could it be for under 500 for 7 days   Help


Comparing these 2 is apples to oranges. I've stayed at Days Suites and it was fine, certainly nothing fancy but perfectly adequate and in a great location right next to Old Town.

$1000 for 7 days at Westgate is way too much. You could get a week through Skyauction there or somewhere similar for less than half of that. Or you could rent a 3-bed condo at a place like Windsor Palms for under $100/nite. Heck, for under $1000 you could rent a pool home for the week.

So given the 2 choices of Westgate or Days Suites, I would pick neither. Go to vrbo.com and skyauction.com and check out the other options.


----------



## streetballa

personally i think that the hard rock hotel is really cool i stayed there on the 4th floor


----------



## OLDMOUSE55

We are going in May and have booked a room at the Buena Vista Suites.  Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this place.  Mousesavers recommended this place.  Anyone know anything about location and bus transportation to the parks?

Terry


----------



## soft_spell

FYI, 
   I just had quite the experience with a representative at Buena Vista Suites. Called around 2:00 (MTN) on a Friday, just asking some simple questions about shuttles routes: where they go, if they go directly to DD, if they go to Universal, how late they come back,  just wanting some specifics for my vacation, I would rather not be stranded in a place I've never been.  Well, apparently I wasn't asking politely, the lady started getting an attitude instead of trying to understand what exactly I was asking. I asked her why she was getting so upset, which made her more upset. She said rudely, "Well you asked me the question three times!"  I said, " Well, you know what I'd probably rather not stay here anyway, I wont ask you anymore questions." She said, "Good." and hung up the phone.  
   Anyway, maybe it was just bad chemistry. But I would reccommend not staying there, less chance of having a similar experince. 
I hope that helps.


----------



## Tiffa

Hi all,   First time poster long time lurker,   I can beat the worse motel - we went in 1999 for the marathon and stayed at the Knights Inn on I92 by world drive we paid with cash and the guy at the desk took our cash and charged our credit card - apparently had been doing this for awhile and we were the first to call the management on it - luckily we got our credit card bill two days after we returned home- we had to write an affidavit and possible court dates, but the doofus plead guilty so no further action on our part. we are going back this year and found a very nice house (I hope) to rent I'll let ya know how that goes in Aug.


----------



## Krazy4Eeyore

Hi!  I am new to these message boards and I was wondering if anybody had any positive or negative feedback to the Rodeway Inn, I am booked for November.....Thanks Kathy


----------



## Luigi's Girl

Can anyone give me some feedback on Marriot's Imperial Palm Villas? Thanks!


----------



## Darcy

Hi, newbie here, I can't wait to pick everyones brain....my first question is about Comfort Suites...good/bad/OK...we've not decided which one, but we need transportation to all theme parks and will be staying 10-14 days

Thanks so much!


----------



## tlady

Looking at staying at Sheraton Vistana Villages.  Can anyone advise as to their experiences staying here?  

How much does their Disney shuttle cost and does it stop at all 4 Disney resorts on each trip?  How often does it run?

Trying to determine if shuttle is viable or should we rent our own car?

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## makinorlando

Ice has been at the Palms at least the last two winters as well, since I have lived here and we have not made it yet.  I have a day planned there on 11/28 with my mother and sister who are both visiting from PA at that time.  I really can't wait.  

I dream of spending a night at the Palms.... it is a gorgeous property outside - and every time I drive by on the way to WDW I tell my DD that I am going to "run away" some night and that's where I will be - enjoying the spa and all!

I can dream!


----------



## makinorlando

Living in Orlando, I have not stayed in any of the off-site hotels, but I just had a friend from out of town visiting for a couple of days.  She is coming with her family of 5 in January and had read about the Buena Vista Suites on mousesavers I believe.  On the way to WDW we stopped at the BVS and took a look around - at the time we were there - the front desk staff was very friendly and accomodating, the breakfast buffett looked like it had lots of choices (and is included - therefore saving some $$$$), and we were able to check out a room - it was sufficient for a family who spends most waking moments out and about and not in the room.  2 room suite - 2 TVs, small fridge, microwave, There is an outdoor pool.  She is seriously thinking about staying there - especially if she can get the $88 online special (which is really closer to $98 with all the dang taxes) - there is a shuttle to the parks, but the will probably rent a car.


----------



## urabgirl15

MandaMom said:
			
		

> thanks for taking the time to compile the list.
> 
> It is very easy to read even in the exsisting format.
> 
> MandaMom


 i   love    minny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## urabgirl15

urabgirl15 said:
			
		

> i   love    minny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


 i  love   mickeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## keriberri

Can anyone give any feedback on the Regal Palms Resort at Highland?  We are visiting FL in March 06.  Thanks!


----------



## lordhavemercy

Hi...i know this is an old string...but we stayed in the Comfort Suites on 192 (right next to the Old Town amusement park) in May of this year...We really enjoyed our stay.  The rooms were very clean...beds very comfortable and linens new and soft. The room also had a very comfortable sleeper sofa. We had a small kitchenette with microwave and small refrigerator and everything was in excellent working order. They have a morning hot breakfast buffet with, fresh fruit, yogurt, cereal, muffins, toast, bagels, fruit juices, plus freshly made (and delicious) Belgian waffles...chocolate and regular with maple or  strawberry fruit topping and whipped cream.  They also had biscuits with sausage gravy.  Fresh hot coffee, hot cocoa and a variety of breakfast teas as well.  The pool area was very nice...cleaned every morning along with a jacuzzi.  The cleaning staff was friendly.  The only draw-back was the staff at the desk...they could learn to smile a bit...but when engaged...they were friendly.  We were very pleased with the Comfort Suites...so...in case anybody else is considering staying off-site...with the Orlando Magic Card...we got an excellent rate on the room as well.....


----------



## LEO_Magic

I don't know if anyone post this hotel allready, but Motel6 are the worst. We slept in a room that smelled & the beds were terrible.


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Days Inn Maingate East is HORRIBLE!

Bahama Bay is fantastic, brand new, really close to Disney on the opposite side of the Orlando madness, and we got a 2 BR suite for $89/night.  It was REALLY REALLY NICE!


----------



## Superman

Thanks...the list will come in handy!


----------



## Thrilled

newbie here...first post, hope i did it right! just booked our trip for March 2-9th, first time to Disney for my 3 year old twin girls!   

hoping we picked a good place to stay..wondering if anyone else has been there-

Horizons at the Mariott Vacation Club

thanks!!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Absolutely agree about Travellodge Maingate East. We arrived there to check in after a 9 hour flight and a long drive from the airport when they decided to tell us that we were not booked in until the next day!
Eventually they found out they had made a mistake after we had to wait in the lobby with all our luggage for ages. 
Then they didn't even help us to our room with our luggage!


----------



## PixiDust04

The Sheraton Vistana is a very nice place to stay off-site.  I'm not sure about shuttles, because we rented a car and drove to the parks.  We had the one-bedroom suite, that had a kitchenette and dining area, pull-out couch, nice bathroom (the bathtub had jets in it!), and a nice bedroom with a deck overlooking a pond.  The only thing I didn't like about the resort was that it was so easy to make a wrong turn and not know where to go...the roads inside weren't very clearly labeled.  Once we found the closest exit, however, trips were much quicker.  The staff at the front desk were very courteous, but one woman did give us horrible directions to our suite (that was the beginning of us getting lost many times)!  Anyway, I would stay there again if I had to, but I much prefer OKW!!!


----------



## lordhavemercy

well, i'm a little "peeved"   at priceline.com...I made an offer for a 3 star hotel, for the night before we go into POFQ....and they gave me Best Western Resorts at Lake Buena Vista.  I e-mailed them about the terrible reviews this property has rec'd on tripadvisor....and fodor's....however, they stand firm that the property is 3-stars...despite the poor reviews.......UGH....well, DD says it will be...."an adventure"....!!!!  

next time i'll make up my mind...and not take the chance


----------

